# Gaswolken



## Arcandaa (30. Juni 2009)

Kann man eig. die neuen Wotlk Mats "Äonen" auch als Gaswolken farmen?


----------



## Rodanold (30. Juni 2009)

Da auf Nordend Wolken rumfliegen, die mit der Brille auf der Nase als gelbe Pünktchen auf dem Radar erscheinen MUSS
die Antwort ein JA sein. Zumindest einige der Äonen-Dings-Bums.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

der partikelextraktor bleibt aber derselbe, und man braucht keinen neuen oder?

edit:frage selbst beantwortet, im scholazarbecken grad ausprobiert :\


----------



## Khyrinda (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der partikelextraktor bleibt aber derselbe, und man braucht keinen neuen oder?
> 
> edit:frage selbst beantwortet, im scholazarbecken grad ausprobiert :\



Stimmt, man braucht weder einen neuen Partikelextraktor, noch eine neue Brille alles mit den BC Items machbar. 
Leider ist in den Wolken nicht wie in BC das passende drin (Wasser in den Zangarmarschen, Luft in Nagrand etcpp), sondern immer das selbe in unterschiedlicher Anzahl (Wasser und Feuer).


----------



## Rabaz (7. Juli 2009)

Khyrinda schrieb:


> ....Leider ist in den Wolken nicht wie in BC das passende drin (Wasser in den Zangarmarschen, Luft in Nagrand etcpp), sondern immer das selbe in unterschiedlicher Anzahl (Wasser und Feuer).



Als "leider" habe ich das noch nicht gesehen, sondern eher als Vorteil ^^. Ja es gibt nur Wasser und Feuer, meistens Feuer, aber das sind ja auch die teuersten. Man bekommt 3 oder 4, manchmal sogar 5 Teilchen, also einmal saugen = 10 Gold, das ist schnell verdientes Gold für null Aufwand. Ist schlichtweg nur dumm, das Ding NICHT in der Tasche zu haben.

Wenn ich zwischendurch mal ein Stündchen herumfliege um etwas ERz zu besorgen, hab ich hinterher nicht selten mehr durch die Wolken verdient als durchs Erz.


----------

